#ubuntu-in 2017-05-20
<aj_singam> hi
<aj_singam> anyone?
#ubuntu-in 2017-05-21
<santhust>  I have noticed automatic downloads from cdce.sin002.internap.com. Multiple times. I do not understand what for it is, why it occurs, or how to stop it. I have disabled all auto updates, even security updates. Recently, I even did $ sudo systemctl disable apt-daily.timer. But the said auto download occurs even now. Any clues? Suggestions how to stop this?
#ubuntu-in 2019-05-17
<sinti> hello?
